# Kato Cross Over



## Thorsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guy's 

Can anyone tell me if a Kato double cross over will work with Bachman EZ track.

Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thorsdad said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> Can anyone tell me if a Kato double cross over will work with Bachman EZ track.
> 
> Thanks


Thorsdad........I though someone would know?
I guess not?
Do you have any hobby stores close by? Go and compare them?

I am searching the net as I type, but not getting any answers there either.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thorsdad, I went to another site for N that I am on and asked the question.

I got a short answer,

"No they are not compatible".

Too bad you didn't have all Kato track, I don't have any but a lot recommend it.


----------



## Thorsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Ed

Bachman has a right and left cross over but the Kato is both in one, and the price is half the Bachman. I think I will use the EZ for my Trolley.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This just in some more answers,

1.....Remove unijoiners from Kato track, remove the fugly connector from EZtrack and then use Code 80 rail joiners, they should mate well.


2......G is right. You may have to shim the Kato or EZ track. I don't know if the roadbed is the same height. They will connect with code 80 rail joiners as G said.


3.....Sorry but it will not. But then maybe I'm wrong. The Kato double crossovers are not cheap. I paid over 50 bucks for mine.


Maybe some more will answer stayed tuned.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another answer, I guess you can mate them as explained,

No, Bachmann don't make a DXO. Yes you can mate the Unitrack one up as G-man has explained. 
To the "They are expensive" crowd, what would you expect to pay for 4 motorised turnouts and a X'ing? I think they are extremely good value for money! Compare them to the Peco DXO which doesn't come with the motors.


----------

